# Alternative to Twisp Vape Juice



## Larap (27/4/21)

Hi - I currently have a Twisp Clearo 2 and Tyko Plus and am using Polar Mint 18mg juice. Unfortunately the cost of the liquid has become too much (on half pay due to COVID). Can anyone recommend a juice alternative that will be compatible with my Twisp devices? All I can find are fruity flavours and I would prefer to stay with menthol or mint.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/21)

Larap said:


> Hi - I currently have a Twisp Clearo 2 and Tyko Plus and am using Polar Mint 18mg juice. Unfortunately the cost of the liquid has become too much (on half pay due to COVID). Can anyone recommend a juice alternative that will be compatible with my Twisp devices? All I can find are fruity flavours and I would prefer to stay with menthol or mint.



Any high nic nic-salts will work. Pop into one of the local vape shops and ask them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Larap (27/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any high nic nic-salts will work. Pop into one of the local vape shops and ask them.


Thanks - will give that a go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (27/4/21)

@ivc_mixer will sort you out at a fraction of the cost. I buy all my mouth to lung juices from him. Send him a PM for a list of his juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/21)

Larap said:


> Hi - I currently have a Twisp Clearo 2 and Tyko Plus and am using Polar Mint 18mg juice. Unfortunately the cost of the liquid has become too much (on half pay due to COVID). Can anyone recommend a juice alternative that will be compatible with my Twisp devices? All I can find are fruity flavours and I would prefer to stay with menthol or mint.



Any juice which is 50/50 VG/PG will work well in the Clearo. As for the Tyko Plus, any juice will be fine in it. I have a Tyko Plus and I use ordinary 70/30 juice in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (28/4/21)

Ditto for IVC mixer. Your alternatives would be to mix your own, however getting that right can a be a painful and frustrating process which will cost you more in the long run.

Plus 100 for @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/4/21)

When I my wife and I used TWISP we found that "Liqua" juices worked well. They were great quality, similar strengths to TWISP and had a wide variety of flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> When I my wife and I used TWISP we found that "Liqua" juices worked well. They were great quality, similar strengths to TWISP and had a wide variety of flavours.



ECIG INN in Amanzimtoti stocks a big range of Liqua (and they restock when they run out) and they ship nationwide too. @BigB and his staff will be able to assist.

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/4/21)

If anyone has a clone recipe or something close to Twisp Tobacco #1 I would be forever in your debt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)

My MTL recipe was 

Menthol hell high 36mg
Liqua double mint
Liqua spearmint
Eye of newt and toe of frog, 
Wool of bat and tongue of dog, 
Adder’s fork and blind-worm’s sting, 
Lizard’s leg and owlet’s wing,

Used to cost me a fortune

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Larap (3/5/21)

@ivc_mixer sorted me out - unbelievable service and brilliant prices. Happy vapour again

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/5/21)

Larap said:


> @ivc_mixer sorted me out - unbelievable service and brilliant prices. Happy vapour again



Told you so

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (3/5/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> When I my wife and I used TWISP we found that "Liqua" juices worked well. They were great quality, similar strengths to TWISP and had a wide variety of flavours.


I agree with this, I also started with a twisp and the price of the liquids drove me to Liqua, their mints are comparable too, there are two options I think, the menthol one was too strong for me. I used one called two mints.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/5/21)

LeislB said:


> I agree with this, I also started with a twisp and the price of the liquids drove me to Liqua, their mints are comparable too, there are two options I think, the menthol one was too strong for me. I used one called two mints.



NIce! 

I still enjoy the Cola and Energy Drink flavours every now and then!


----------

